# Painting new sheetrock



## Playne (Aug 5, 2009)

After i prime and paint finished sheetrock i can still see where the mud areas are when i use darker paints. How do you guys elimate this?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok what finish is the paint? What nap roller did you use priming?


----------



## Playne (Aug 5, 2009)

Semi-gloss paint with a 3/8" nap roller


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Whats happening is called "flashing" its more pronounced in higher sheens and darker colors....you have both working against you  

When you prime new drywall, use at least a 3/4" nap roller to build stipple on the surface, this will help hide the joints/mud on your finish coat. 

Finish coat - use a 1/2" nap and switch to a flat/matte finish, problem solved


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

What kind of primer did you use? How many top coats of Semi- have you used? IMO it takes at least 2 coats of the topcoat for it to look right, some colors it will be three. 
Of course if you used a poor primer then this will affect your problem as well.


----------



## CTDiesel (May 13, 2009)

Semi on the walls is a great way to highlight even the smallest imperfection. I've seen even top quality drywall work look just average or even a bit below with SG on top of it.


----------



## Playne (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the in-put! I will try NCPaint's idea on the nap sizes, and by the way, I was using a 3/8 nap for the primer as well. Sometime customers will not change the mind about going to a flat instead of the semi.


----------



## CTDiesel (May 13, 2009)

Playne said:


> Thanks for the in-put! I will try NCPaint's idea on the nap sizes, and by the way, I was using a 3/8 nap for the primer as well. Sometime customers will not change the mind about going to a flat instead of the semi.


Are they desiring a washable surface? They have a washable paint at SW, crap I just used it and I forget what it's called. It's something like a matte finish I believe. Not as shiny as semi but you still have to have nice walls to put it over.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats something to keep in mind for next time. As stated semi's highlight every flaw, as do darker colors, so you have both working against you here. I always try to talk people out of high sheens on walls, but some are just set in their ways and theres nothing you can do.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Playne said:


> After i prime and paint finished sheetrock i can still see where the mud areas are when i use darker paints. How do you guys elimate this?


That is why a level 5 drywall finish is desirable, yet there aren't many people who know what it is, let alone capable of doing it.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Playne said:


> After i prime and paint finished sheetrock i can still see where the mud areas are when i use darker paints. How do you guys elimate this?


 The best option is to Hire a painter


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> The best option is to Hire a painter


I just realized you are a painting contractor!
And to think I spent all that time chatting with you last night....


....I feel so dirty.....
:laughing:


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Someone say dirty!


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Yeah he would rather talk to other trades about amish abductions and molestings


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

ok ok gotta focus ................SOT
Use a quality primer, and sand in between coats.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> Yeah he would rather talk to other trades about amish abductions and molestings


:laughing:

SOT


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> I just realized you are a painting contractor!
> And to think I spent all that time chatting with you last night....
> 
> 
> ...


 :laughing: It is just one of my dirty little secrets.


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

Dirty is good.


----------



## chelsea (Aug 8, 2009)

you might find this article helpful


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Dustyrose said:


> Dirty is good.


 Now you are talking my language. :whistling


----------

